# Tea Recipe's



## allgrownup (Apr 29, 2007)

Could someone familiar with organic growing post some self made liquid organic ferts/tea recipe's?

I'm a hydro grower and i have a small scale casting farm i'd like to use.

I was also thinking of getting a rabbit to feed the droppings to the worms.

maybe there could be a sticky added for such recipes that would enhance/promote growth.

I've heard also that some teas can also alter flavor? Is this true?

example: feed rabbit berries, collect droppings feed to worms, harvest castings and convert to tea, feed and mist plant.  Resulting in berry flavor to smoke???

Maybe someone could post info regarding this as well?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2007)

> I've heard also that some teas can also alter flavor? Is this true?


Yes but not in the sense that you're thinking. Organic tea will give bud a better flavor than miracle grow tea is all this means.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 30, 2007)

Eman has a bunch of organic tea mixes in his journal.  Unfortunately, Eman sinot spending as much time with us these days... But everyone has to do what they have to do... 

Ok Teas.  Very simple.  I can't go into great detail without looking at my products because, well, I'm a stoner.   I don't really have a lock down system for my teas.  I use blood and bone meal and many people say not to use it.  It is all about setting up the correct NPK ratios and letting her boil for a while.  Gah, I have to run... I will expand later tonight hopefully.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2007)

> I use blood and bone meal and many people say not to use it.


The reasoning behind this is blood and bone meal come from commercial farm animals. It could be diseased or have harmful chemicals or hormones in them.


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

yup yup and + if you grow outside its not good to use it eather animals like blood and bones remember dont want to come back to my plant and find it dug up and dead you know just my 2 cents peace


----------



## kindphriend (May 3, 2007)

Since Eman has gone AWOL I thought that I would copy one of his posts to put in here regarding a good guano thee. Here you go folks.......



> Another killer way to make guano available faster is to make a 'thee'. Basically, I dump an entire pound of guano in a gallon of water jug. Drill a small hole in the lid, and put it in a warm dry place....somewhere you won't smell it, like under sink, garage, etc. Every so often, put your finger over the hole and give it a good shake...not necessary daily or weekly...just whenever you think about it. After 3 months minimum, (a year would be better) give it a good shake, and add about 3 tablespoons of the solution to your feeding....once, maybe twice in flower. This is a super potent P booster, so be careful. Usually the dry ferts and high N guano I add in veg, is plenty to get them done, so I only make a 'High P guano thee'. The instructions I gave you are on 'Sunleaves' brand website for how to use their guanos...maybe not word for word, but more or less. Check it out.
> 
> Another word of caution, I would not try this with bone meal or blood meal...I would think you could farm up some serious pathogens fermenting animal carcass.



Eman truely is a MadScientist! I am thinking about doing this for my next grow, but I will have to start the thee now.......a year of fermenting....I love it!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2007)

:bolt: :stoned: where has Eman gone?? and Hick? they both AWOL?


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 6, 2007)

*Living Tea Recipe:*

(1)  Gallon Milk Jug, rinsed and clean
3/4 gallon water (dechlorinated) Note: do not use dechlorinater for aquariums as it converts the chlorine into sodium
1/3 Cup "Espmoma" Plan-tone 5-3-3 Contains all 15 essential nutrients
1/4 Cup "FoxFarm" Peace of Mind Guano w/Micorrizhal Fungi 0-4-0
1/8 tsp of molasses
1 tbsp of earthworm castings 1-0-0

Mix all ingredients in gallon milk jug and shake then leave uncovered for 2-3 days lightly shaking after 2 days. Dilute and use at desired strength. 
You can also use an aquarium pump and air line for bubbling and adding oxygen to mix.
:farm:


----------



## allgrownup (May 6, 2007)

Great addition Newgreenthumb

thx


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

don`t sound too hot but hey, great addition man
cheers


----------



## Bubby (May 7, 2007)

Is there a way to calculate the end-result npk of that, NGT?


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 8, 2007)

It is supposed to be 6-7-3 but after fermenting the ratio's can be still a little close depending how much the micro-beasties breakdown the ingredients I guess.  I have been using it successfully but it is a matter of judgement.  As with any nute regimen it is still up to good observation of your plants.


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 1, 2007)

well iam back, and i see theres much done around here, note, if you buy soil with premixed Micorrizhal Fungi, not only do you skip like 4 steps, just feed with molasses.


----------

